# adding insulation exterior walls, is it worth it?



## justin76 (Jan 6, 2008)

Evening all,

I'm just looking for some opinions from others who have experince in this area. I have a 2000sqft home built in 1932 wood siding colonial. It has zero insulation in the exterior walls and living in the NE gets uncomfortable in the winter with the forced hot air heat. Just cools quick, never stays warm, and vice versa on hot days in summer running the central AC. I had a local firm do an energy audit and said I would benifit from blown insulation into all exterior walls. The cost is $4,600 after rebates from govt etc. I know the payback will take forever from a cost standpoint. My issue is how well this will change the dynamics of the house from a warmth standpoint etc. I have already had doors replaced, and attic reinsulated. Any opinions would be appreciated. Just wrestling with the cost vs. benifit.

Cheers,

Justin


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

justin76 said:


> Evening all,
> 
> I'm just looking for some opinions from others who have experince in this area. I have a 2000sqft home built in 1932 wood siding colonial. It has zero insulation in the exterior walls and living in the NE gets uncomfortable in the winter with the forced hot air heat. Just cools quick, never stays warm, and vice versa on hot days in summer running the central AC. I had a local firm do an energy audit and said I would benifit from blown insulation into all exterior walls. The cost is $4,600 after rebates from govt etc. I know the payback will take forever from a cost standpoint. My issue is how well this will change the dynamics of the house from a warmth standpoint etc. I have already had doors replaced, and attic reinsulated. Any opinions would be appreciated. Just wrestling with the cost vs. benifit.
> 
> ...


The payback will happen a lot sooner then you think. Energy costs are very high this year. What fuel do you heat with and how much have you paid from 11/1/2010- 3/1/2011?
Federal energy credits have expired. You might have State or utility rebates available, though.
Ron


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Payback will happen, but that is only one issue. What is your comfort worth to you? Without insulation (glad you are looking at dense pack), sell the place and move into a wall tent; you'll make a ton of money.


----------



## operatormase (Mar 7, 2011)

I would definately insulate. I don't know whether you live in a remote area or in a town near traffic, but the insulation also acts as a sound barrier to neighbors, dogs or passing vehicles. The energy savings alone are reason enough to fork out the cash.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

My house was built in 1948 and had no insulation in the walls.
Before I moved in, I had celulose insulation blown in, and have found the house to be very comfortable.
Unfortunately, I have no idea of how much the heating costs were before, as the owner had passed away and any records were unavailable.

However, in my neighborhood, there are 4 other homes built by the same builder, at the same time and my heating and a/c costs are the lowest of all.

From my experience, I really don't think that you have much option, but to proceed with the insulation.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

It will make a tremendous difference.

It made a big difference in our house (in SC) and it doesn't get nearly as cold here as it does where you live.

Don't forget your floors, either. Heat radiates in _all_ directions equally.


----------



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

Pay back will be fast in your location and that is just one factor. Thermal comfort, all objects above absolute zero radiate heat. Stand by a window on a cold day in a well insulated warm house and you will feel cooler as your body radiates heat towards that cold surface. Please help save our poor planet by conserving energy. Do a thermal energy scan to see how much heat you are loosing. Read up on passive houses to see how important insulation is. Energy is not going to get any cheaper. It will be a wise investment with other gains besides financial. It will not cost you any less to insulate after two more years of letting your wealth seep through the walls.


----------



## Scoutsout (Mar 4, 2011)

We had insulation blown into our (empty) walls after a couple of cold winters. Our winter gas bill was cut almost in half, and we felt significantly more comfortable in our home. I could not recommend doing this enough!


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Federal credits are still there but much less generous.

http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=tax_credits.tx_index

My state has rebates as well as I'm sure many others as Ron pointed out.

It depends on how long your planning to stay in your home ,

what your comfort is worth to you , how expensive your type of heating is 

ect.

How about windows , do you have the original single pane ?

I've been there , do you bite the bullet and upgrade with the hopes of a 

payback or sit tight ( and uncomfortable ) and eventually trade up on 

homes.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Ditto to everyone else.:thumbup:


----------

